# The wonders of PVDF



## rasanders22 (Feb 28, 2011)

I might be a noob, but please here me out. PVDF, a type of plastic, is very well suited for use with harsh acids. A while ago I build some fixtures for my company that would be exposed to HF and Nitric acid daily for hours a day. Its been 5 years and they are still holding strong. If you can manage to find funnels and buckets made out of PVDF, it might be worth it for some. PVDF isnt cheap. We bought 2 4x8 ft sheets of 1/4 inch thick and they were ~$2,500 each. But its worth it if you are going to be storing large amount of acid in something other than what they came in.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

When you say HF,are you referring to Hydroflouric acid?If not then what are you referring to?
If you are referring to Hydroflouric acid,then what,may I ask,is it being used for?If you are using it in some sort of recovery/refining stage,then what stage?


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I mean hydroflouric. And I am not using it for anything. My work uses it to regenerate silicon carbide sleeves in giant washing machines. I stay as far away as possible from HF. I only brought it up because I have seen it mentioned a few times while browsing posts.


----------



## Lou (Mar 2, 2011)

PVDF is pretty resistant stuff--it's in the same league as FEP, ETFE, PFA, and the most resistant of all PTFE.

This thread ought to be called "The wonders of C-F bond strength", that is why it is so inert.

HF is actually fairly tame to most metals, especially noble metals. It's glass and valve metals that it has its way with...


----------

